# Runners World Site Link



## Wine Chick (Dec 30, 2011)

If you go to runners world, they have a lot of information on fitness levels, calculators, food menus and everyday tips. Great site for getting your fit on.

http://www.runnersworld.com/


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I used to go to runnersworld, but I started going to beginner triathlete http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/ they also have a free logging area where you can enter in nutrition info, weight sets, running, swimming and bicycling logs or any custom daily activity. Good post!


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

I go to runners world a lot as I am a runner and triathlete, I use both terms lightly


----------



## brandon1855 (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm a regular at Runner's World and The Loop. Got my 5th half-marathon coming up on April 28th.


----------

